# Fast Rip and Primo



## Tr1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have currently started taking gear again after 1 year break

I have started taking 1ml of Bio chem Fast rip and 1ml of Bio chem Primo 100 every 5th day.

fast rip consists of, drostanolone propionate, tren acetate and test propionate

Primo containa methenolone enanthate.

When i take a shot every 5th day the following morining i feel like i have been hit by a truck, weak, aching headaches and the obvious sore painful injection lasts about a day then i feel fine. I have taken 5 shots so far and get the same reaction every time, which is making me para. I am taking plenty of vit c and milk thislte per day plus drinking 4-5 litres of water a day.

Anyone got any experience of taking fast-rip?? any one had similar reactions to it??

I feel maybe this mixture is to strong for my body to handle.

Any feed back would be great

thanks


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Just sounds like test flu to me.. usually passes after a week or so IME


----------



## Tr1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheers mick

But its been 25 days now every 5th day when i have a shot its f**cks me up big time, never had this feeling of any other course


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to shoot it more than every 5days mate with teh fast acting esters in the blend.

If I was suffering after 25 days I would try something else TBH.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Masteron,Test Prop and Tren Acetate needs to be shot ED or EOD or at the most E3d.

Doing 1ml shot every 5th day makes the sense mate,?

The primo can be pinned every 5 day's but 1ml wont do much.......


----------



## Tr1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks lads

i did think that, as i never left it 5 days before, just asvice i got from guy in gym to do it this way.. personally think i need to try another course and scrap the fast rip cause its one hell of a painful shot.

thanks again


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

If you haven't ran anything for a year..

You won't go far wrong with a long estered test TBH mate


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

as the guys above said fella the fast rip needs to be pinned at least eod (every other day) so thats probs why your getting the ill effect every time you pin it on the 5th day as your levels must be bouncing up and down like a yo-yo --- not good lol

as mick suggested get some long estered test as at least you can shoot that every 5 days no problem, either that or start pinning the fast rip ed or eod as the way your doing it now isnt gonna give you any results other then feeling mess/messing your hormone levels about really:thumbup1:


----------



## aiden2010 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just started my fast - rip course today.. had never heard of it before but i started a hgh course yest so im mixing it with 600mg of fast rip and 400mg of deca per week... so hopefully i dont feel 2 many bad side effects when i wake in the morning


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

150mg primo a week is on the low side no?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

trob1 said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> i did think that, as i never left it 5 days before, just asvice i got from guy in gym to do it this way.. personally think i need to try another course and scrap the fast rip cause its one hell of a painful shot.
> 
> thanks again


 yes,scrap the fast rip it sounds terrible and get some one rip by pro chem,its a nice shot!


----------



## themaster01 (Mar 22, 2010)

ive been taking fast rip for just over a week now and it hurts like hell, i dont get the flu like symptoms but it feels like the muscle i inject has been ripped appart and this lasts for about 3 days. ive been told its cos its a strong mix, but i will see how i get on, i hope it eases off.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mal said:


> yes,scrap the fast rip it sounds terrible and get some one rip by pro chem,its a nice shot!


defo agree with tht, bloody knock off bio-chem sh!t lol


----------



## Walshyp (May 1, 2008)

Have had 3 1ml shots of Bio Chem Fast Rip and have had bad test flu and horendous pip, my delt is still tender to the touch and red and burning 58 hours after the shot! I'm gonna sack this crap off and go back to what I know!


----------



## leesbiceps (Sep 21, 2008)

i've done quite a few courses of fast rip leading into shows and hav been 100% fine with it and been in great condition for my shows and with just over a week til my next show bio chem fast rip and primo has worked wonders. I admit i got bad pain with 1st shot for about 5 days, 2nd shot for about 3 days then after that no pain at all. i'm using 2ml of it every 2 days in my triceps and its good to go. i been using it for 4 weeks now and i def recommend.

how many people have complained about pains from high test doses like test 400? any brand? lots inc myself but i dont cry like a baby about it, ur injuectin foreign **** into your muscles so there is always a risk of pain and sides regardless of what it is. Calling something crap or **** just cus it hurts is a bit much. I wont do super drop sets anymore, they are crap cus they really really burn too much :-/ get my point. I'm gettin amazing results and so are my friends that use the stuff and to top it off we are all winning our shows. peace, i'm outa here.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

aiden2010 said:


> Just started my fast - rip course today.. had never heard of it before but i started a hgh course yest so im mixing it with 600mg of fast rip and 400mg of deca per week... so hopefully i dont feel 2 many bad side effects when i wake in the morning


whats the reason for mixing fast rip and deca as its called fast rip for a reason so taking it with deca that is known for water retention seems strange

have also tried fast rip from bio chem - worked fine no pip at all,

if i had my choice would go with mazatek xenostrol - tren A, tren E,drost,primo - no test prop in it which i think is a better idea as people tend to run a seperate test as the test prop mg in the rip products are usually only 75mg/ml and was pleasantly suprised by the primo as hadnt tried it before due to it being a so called weak med (and usually expensive) - lovely


----------

